# Anyone here in Newfoundland?



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 24, 2008)

Who is willing to sit down and explain a few things to me? I've learned a lot on the forums but some things I just need explained in person. I'm in Gander, it'd be much appreciated.


----------

